# GoPro



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Posting Surveys and Advertising | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

One post guy trying to harvest information, I am only gonna do this because you didn't read the rules. 
You can buy 4k GoPro clones on aliexpress for $32. You don't get the fancy software but it records video just fine.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

SEWiShred said:


> One post guy trying to harvest information, I am only gonna do this because you didn't read the rules.
> You can buy 4k GoPro clones on aliexpress for $32. You don't get the fancy software but it records video just fine.


So which one did you get?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> So which one did you get?


I got mine a long time ago, it's only 1080p. It still works fine, battery life could be better. But considering a real go pro cost ten times as much I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

SEWiShred said:


> I got mine a long time ago, it's only 1080p. It still works fine, battery life could be better. But considering a real go pro cost ten times as much I'm very happy with it.


Yeah I’m not interested in paying for a go pro. But for a few bucks I may try a cheap knock off.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah I’m not interested in paying for a go pro. But for a few bucks I may try a cheap knock off.


If you don't care about the software and you don't care about making videos on youtube that will get 15 views the knock offs are awesome for using if you want to record things for yourself and your own enjoyment or to have someone else record you for feedback so you can see how you ride. 

Mine is tough, it's not very expensive but it has taken some very good beatings, some enough to break the actual plastic protector case it goes into. Most of the knock offs are completely compatible with the Go Pro stuff, so you can buy cheap stuff for your Go Pro or just ignore Go Pro all together.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> One post guy trying to harvest information, I am only gonna do this because you didn't read the rules.
> You can buy 4k GoPro clones on aliexpress for $32. You don't get the fancy software but it records video just fine.


Might look there for a 360 camera to compliment the gopro8 my gf got me as a gift!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Might look there for a 360 camera to compliment the gopro8 my gf got me as a gift!


You can get all the accessories for Go Pros there too and they're a lot cheaper. If you don't trust aliexpress you can find them on amazon, but people literally just buy stuff off of aliexpress, mark it up, and sell it on amazon or ebay.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah I’m not interested in paying for a go pro. But for a few bucks I may try a cheap knock off.


My MIL got me a cheap knock off for Christmas a few years ago. I've had more fun stubbing my toe. Operation sucks, and if you finally got it to record (say, your kids first tree run), it was hardly watchable. I'm sure some are true knocks-offs that record at real frame rate and such, but you can't tell which because they all have identical reviews from spambots. 

I wound up dropping $225 or so on a NIB leftover GP5 Black. Looking at it as a device I have- and will- use year in year out for a long while, it was well worth it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Any tips for the amazon 360 camera? I think you can't swap lenses on the hero8 which you can do with the 9.



Crusty said:


> My MIL got me a cheap knock off for Christmas a few years ago. I've had more fun stubbing my toe. Operation sucks, and if you finally got it to record (say, your kids first tree run), it was hardly watchable. I'm sure some are true knocks-offs that record at real frame rate and such, but you can't tell which because they all have identical reviews from spambots.
> 
> I wound up dropping $225 or so on a NIB leftover GP5 Black. Looking at it as a device I have- and will- use year in year out for a long while, it was well worth it.


The 8's are about that price. IMHO the 9 makes sense for our activities because of the in camera horizon leveling which makes everything easier to watch.


----------

